# Famous people you have meet.....



## hogfan40 (Mar 10, 2010)

Who are some of the Famous people you have meet?

Maybe in a BBQ joint, just anywhere.....In person.

Me,

Larry the cable guy
Bill clinton.... LOL


----------



## mnola917 (Mar 10, 2010)

I work for the New York Islanders hockey team, so I've pretty much met every professional Hockey player, owner, manager in the past 3 or so years.

And Keith Hernandez of the NY Mets, sat next to his table at the Hard Rock Cafe in NYC


----------



## aeroforce100 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hugh Downs
"Hoot" Gibson (Shuttle astronaut)
Stormin Norman Schwartzkopf
Homer Hickham (Rocket boys-October sky)
Buzz Aldrin


----------



## bassman (Mar 10, 2010)

James Keach and his wife Jane Seymour.  That was 20 years ago when I owned a sporting goods store in Steamboat Springs, Colorado.  We outfitted them both with fly fishing gear.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 10, 2010)

Bill Brown and Dave Osborn - Minnesota Vikings 1968, autographed photo's

Tracy Lawrence - Country Singer - autographed my straw hat

Mark Chesnutt - Country Singer - autographed a different straw hat and also took pics with him that I can not find.....


----------



## bcfishman (Mar 10, 2010)

When I worked at Circuit City in Atlanta for a year, Whitney Houston came in and I helped her out for about 45 minutes and sold her approx. 6000 in electronics.


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmm...led a pretty diverse life so here are some I remember:

Barbara Bush, Boris Yeltzin, Tommy Lasorda, Joe Garagiola, Jim and Tammy Faye Baker (separately, but in the same town), Billy Ray Cyrus, Bill Cosby, Alan Jackson, Bob Dylan, Weird Al, Art Garfunkel, Jesse Ventura, Chuck Foreman, Fran Tarkenton, Ty Pennington, "Greg Brady" (Barry Williams), and so on. Radio station and event security accounts for the majority of the meets. Just in the right place and right time for many others.

Figured I better throw in the Dali Lamma to give me some good Kahrma!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 10, 2010)

No one really special.
Saw lots of famous people up close but as far as actually meeting, shaking hands with and talking to was Rusty Wallace, I don't even watch Nascar but when I worked in a restaurant in Delaware he came in and I introduced myself since I was the cook.

Oh, and one of the singers from Pigface.
They are a band.


----------



## csmith2884 (Mar 10, 2010)

Paul Newman he was a nice guy at a GTP race. I was standing in the pits a couple days before race day watching practice and he asked to stand up where I was too. He thought it was cool that I asked him about racing before acting. We talked for almost an hour before anyone else noticed, and he split.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 10, 2010)

I forgot to mention a odd "almost" encounter. In the late 90's while I was in car sales a tour bus driver drove in the lot interested in possibly trading the bus for a Lincoln Town Car. Anyways ended up taking David Alan Coe's personal bus for a test drive to appraise it for a trade in value. The deal never happened, but it was cool to check out his tour bus.


----------



## meateater (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm an ex sound engineer so I've met them all pretty much. Country folks will share there green room grub with ya, old rockers want to score ...., Charro grabbed my butt "Coochie Coochie" and I lived 4 houses down from Scott Baio when a kid. None of them ever smoked a brisket so I ain't impressed.


----------



## meateater (Mar 10, 2010)

No wonder ya like to smoke.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 10, 2010)

that's a hard one to top......i like it!


----------



## got14u (Mar 10, 2010)

Well living in LA as a mover I met quit a few of the so called "famous" people...none I would want as friends but here we go
Axle Rose
the guy who wrote the movie "single white female" don't remeber his name
cousin Oliver of the brady bunch
Gwen Steffani from No Doubt
A couple other music artist from bands as PennyWise,Ratt,Bullet Boys,War,ect...
Desmond Childs (song writer for aerosmith,kenny G, ect...
My neighbor was the center from "necessary roughness"
Lorenzo Llamas
Jay Leno
Arsenio Hall
Some porn stars that I have no clue what their names were..lol

edit: I also know Sonny Barger who is said to be the "god father" of the hells angels...not really a celeb in my mind...real down to earth guy ! 2 thumbs up in my book. A lot of them guys are tho

and others I just don't remember right now..I really don't put a lot of stock in "those" people...sorta said when they finally wake up one day and realize they are or their life only adds up to entertainment...what a shame for a life of work


----------



## mossymo (Mar 10, 2010)

GOT14U
Tell me, was Lorenzo Llamas cool or an ass? I have always pictured him as down to earth and behind the scenes.....


----------



## got14u (Mar 10, 2010)

he was actually pretty cool. It was when I was younger and it was at a biker rally..he possed for pics and everything...and all with a smile


----------



## smoken yankee (Mar 10, 2010)

I met the first three when I was younger at a rodeo in Little Rock, AR.
Loran Green
Haus Cartright
Micheal Landon
and about 6 or 8 years ago I ran into Norv Tuner (Washington Redskin's coach).


----------



## brohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Micheal Waltrip, Bill Laimbeer, Bob Probert


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 10, 2010)

A couple of the famous, infamous, and allegedly famous I have run into

O.J. Simpson
Bill Lambier
Adam Sandler
Barry Switzer
Stacie King
Mookie Blaylock
Carlos Lee
Bill "Moose" Skowron
Bobby Murcer
Minnie Minoso


----------



## subzero (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok, I'll play...

Not a very impressive list though I'm afraid.

Chris Holmes (W.A.S.P. guitarist)
Marilyn Chambers
Artis Ivey (Coolio)
Tim Allen (Tim "the Tool Man" Taylor)


----------



## countryboy19 (Mar 10, 2010)

Eh... not really anybody too special.

But I have met several current and past Indianapolis Colts Players to include Jeff Saturday, Payton Manning, Marvin Harrison... the list goes on.

How I met them, their summer camp is at the college that I graduated from, and I worked there over the course of 2 summers. After all the fans left (there were open practices for fans to watch etc) they actually came out of the woodwork and were decent guys. One of my friends actually helped a couple players (I forget their names) prank Jeff Saturday by putting his golf-cart on the raft in the lake then floating it out to the middle and anchoring it down.


----------



## memphisbud (Mar 10, 2010)

I have just a few:

A couple of players from the John Madden era Raiders, Darryl Lamonica and George Blanda.

I also met Ruth Buzzie at my grandmothers memorial (very good friend of my Aunt)...she's absolutely hilarious!


----------



## jtr (Mar 10, 2010)

I have met several sports guys from New England. From the Patriots I met Larry Izzo , Ellis Hobbs, Tom Brady and his baby mama Bridget moynahan, and I met coach Bill Bellchick. For The Boston Red Sox I met Mike Timlin, Josh Beckett, Tim Wakefield, Jason Varitek, down at a steak house in Fort Myers (where I consumed a 32oz piece of delicious prime rib).
I met Jimmy Johnson in an airport and Kiefer Sutherland at an airport as well.it's crazy how they are smaller in person. 
I also had lunch with Mario Andretti at the Skip Barber race school. 
Great thread!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, how long have you been with the club. Worked & played at Raquet & Rink for awhile and at Cantiague Park rink as a kid, met all the guys with the team from about '78-'83. Put a few pucks past Billy Smith at Sunday night puck shooting @ R&R back in the day. Bobby Lorimer lived a couple blocks from me in Bethpage when he was with the club.

Met lots of NHL, NFL & MLB players when I worked charter flights out of LGA in the mid 80's. Met lot's of actors and sports figures at the airport too.

Also got to visit the Met's clubhouse before a game in around 1970. My Uncle was a friend of 1 of the coaches.

Met Pele, Franz Beckenbauer, Georgio Cannialla and other players around '76 when my little bro was a ball boy for the NY Cosmos.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 10, 2010)

Randy Travis (Concert security over in Italy during USO trip he made in late 80's)
Meet Booker T (The wrestler) while in Iraq Dec 2004

Highlight was providing personal security for Charlie Daniels, when he came to Shaw AFB, South Carolina back in the spring/summer 2005. My boss called it my retirement present. Went downtown to pick him up and road his tour bus back to the base. Figured he would stay in the back. Not so much, he came toward the front and told me to slide on over. We sat and talked while heading to the base.

Was never farther than 15 ft away from him the entire night. He also gave me one of his fiddle bows at the end of the night. Awesome doesn't begin to describe it.

Here is a photo from the newspaper (Thats me standing on the same side of the table as Charlie, leaning against the door)


----------



## njmjeep (Mar 10, 2010)

In south dakota 3 years ago I met Richard Petty at Crazy Horse. Took pics and talk for few minutes about South dakota and the bike rally. Amazingly nice guy and he seemed to truly enjoy just talking to folks up there


----------



## oregonsmoker (Mar 10, 2010)

The closest I came to meeting someone famous was about ten years ago I was in Vegas for the first time and we were at the Hilton.  I am in the restroom at the urinal doing my business when in walks Mike Ditka, takes up a position right next to me.  I look out of the corner of my eye and realized who it was and managed a nervous and uncomfortable "Hi"!  I finished up and went out the door where my wife was waiting for me.  I told her "you're not going to believe who I just went to the bathroom with"!  Just then he comes out and sees the two of us idiots standing there talking about him.  He said "Hi" to the both of us and continued on his way.  It makes for a funny memory of our first trip to Vegas.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Mar 10, 2010)

I met Bradley Cooper (actor from The Hangover), DB Sweeney (actor from The Cutting Edge), Don Shula (former coach of the Dolphins), Warrick Dunn (former NFL running back from the TB Bucs and Atl Falcons) and Leeane Tweeden (super hot model and host of Poker After Dark). I met them as a part of the USO show that came through Afghanistan while I was there and all of them them were really cool! DB did some pushups w/ some of the guys that were there, Warrick actually talked with me about some rumors about him and the Eagles last year, Don asked me where I was from (home of the Little League World Series) and talked to me about my hometown, Leeane bitched a guy out for cutting in line (that was funny as hell) and talked to me for a solid 5 mins about my job, and Bradley sat there and cracked jokes with me! All were class acts! Oh and I saw Toby Keith in concert there too. No pic w/ DB...camera died.  I also meat Jim Leyland when he was managing the Pirates along w/ a few of the players like Jay Bell when he played.


----------



## ozark rt (Mar 10, 2010)

But did you meet Billy at McLard's BBQ?


----------



## triplebq (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually I have met Bill @ Mclard's . He was nice but was surrounded by black coats . We were there when he came in . There are times known only by a few where you can get straight in without any crowd .

But the people I have known and know that are famous I keep private . 

The one I can say I knew well was Dale Earnhardt Sr because he is no longer with us. I met him when he was a punk dirt track racer , he had no money , drank like a fish and drove hard as heck . He was broken down on the road and we picked him up . We went to an eating joint where he proceded to get into a fist fight with a fellow driver who he had spun out . After he got famous he quit calling and talking BUT when I would see him at a race it felt nice when he saw me he called me by my name and made the effort to shake my hand. People would just stare . Me and my dad also knew and were friends with Neil Bonnet . 

I have met many great drag racers in my life but do not know any of them personnally .


----------



## got14u (Mar 10, 2010)

pretty good onesI also forgot some of the nascar drivers I met when My step father was head of security for tosco which owns circle K's..back when they were the gas sponsor I had all kinds of perks....let see Ken Schrader, Rusty Wallace (the man), Tony Stewart, and Dale Jarret...I also meet some Formula One drivers and baseball players as well.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 10, 2010)

was doing a job in San Fran in the early 80's and the gal said she was having a lunch date with sombody she wanted me to meet,in walked  a blonde BABE dressed in purple - Loni Anderson,shook her hand & talked a bit.Built pool tables for a while so have met a few pro players and have shot against a couple-lost of course.built Don Poolies (sp) golfer,met him.Have met most of the cast of High Chaparral.


----------



## miamirick (Mar 10, 2010)

not necessarilly a famous person but right now i am remodeling a house on star island and the owner is on the forbes top 50 list of wealthiest people in america!  cant say his name as  he wants anonimity


----------



## meateater (Mar 10, 2010)

Just send smoke signals....


----------



## etcher1 (Mar 10, 2010)

*President               of India*- *Dr. Zakir Hussain
**Prime Minister of India* - *Shrimati Indira Gandhi
Richard Nixon 
That's about the extent of it.
*


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 11, 2010)

Can't say I ever met anybody really famous.  Met an served with alota hero's in my day though.  The folks in uniform, most of em ain't famous, but they sure are hero's!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 11, 2010)

Is it Bill Gates?
If so tell Bill his Windows software and the Xbox red ring of death suck!
Have bought 4 360's at this point all because of the RROD!
Shaking my fist in the air right now...


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 11, 2010)

Amen to that!


----------



## miamirick (Mar 11, 2010)

sorry fire it up i beleive mr gates lives in colorado in that 30000 sf cottage nowhere near miami


----------



## mossymo (Mar 11, 2010)

miamirick
If it is Bill Gates; while you are remodeling, make sure and install windows he has to update every 2 years !!!


----------



## miamirick (Mar 11, 2010)

thats tooo funny mossy!!!

ive always said  my dream job is to work for the weatherman so when he says will the job be done by friday    i can say 20 percent chance  of that  and when it does not happen i can just say the pattern changed


----------



## csmith2884 (Mar 11, 2010)

My PS3 is still working just fine,,btw....just sayin.


----------



## ronp (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## bustintires (Mar 11, 2010)

good friend of mine from high school, Ernie Cope, is now the crew chief for Kevin Harvicks nationwide team as well as his truck on occasion. I launched Micheal Cages boat several times(former seattle supersonic) good tipper, ugly boat, hot white woman. met Micheal Waltrip, my brother in law tried to drag him out of a golf cart. but perhaps the greatest, got to tow the African Queen to a boat show, she was a beaut.


----------



## grampyskids (Mar 11, 2010)

My first exposure was when I was 10 and I won courtside tickets to a Boston Celtics game in a contest. My Dad (not a sports fan) called a Marine Buddy who was a sportswriter to tell him that we wpould be at that game. The Boston Record sportswriter came over ang got me. He introducred me to the whole team. Then Bill Russell put me on his shoulders and let me DUNK ath ther Boston Garden, WOW! A year later. I saved my allowance to buy tickets for a Red Sox game for my Dad and I. Again he called his friend, and I met Ted Williams.

As I got older, I had a friend who took me to a party and I met Bob Dylan, Joan Baez and Taj Mahal.

In the early 70's, I lived across the street from Joe Rudi, Sal Bando and Rollie Fingers from the Oakland A's. We used to party together. At the same time I was a Raider season ticket holder and was friends with Kenny Stabler and Freddy Biletnikoff. In 98, spent 3 nights at Kenny's house (hard to remember, we were cooked). Met John Madden and drove the MaddenCruiser. Too many more to remember. Thanks for taking me back through memory lane.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Mar 11, 2010)

Agreed! And them some!  I bought one 360 and had to return it cause the thing kept freezing up.  2 years later, got the RROD, but called and the paid for the shipping and sent me a replacement for free.  This one has held up, but I get the feeling as soon as I get to Italy, it's going to crap out.  Should this happen, I'm just going to buy a PS3!  Oh if it is Bill, jimmy kick him for almost every American!


----------



## torchrider (Mar 11, 2010)

Cant say I am proud to have met everyone of these folks, but I guess some consider them famous. Living in LA and traveling for a living for 12 years, you meet a lot of folks. By meet, I take that to mean shake hands and talk at the very least. Here goes in no particular order. As I think of more I will add them.

Hank Aaron - I am proud to have met him :-)
Deacon Jones - member of the Rams Fearsome Foursome
Weird Al Yankovic - Entertainer
Arnold Swarzenegger - Actor, Goofener
Dan Marino - I am proud to have met him :-)
Alan Arkin - Actor
Jack Lalaine - Excercise Guru in Morrow Bay
Kenny Loggins - Loggins and Messina
Bo Jackson - LA Raiders Running back
Tony Bennett - Entertainer, Artist
OJ Simpson - USC/Bills Running Back, Murderer
Magic Johnson - LA Lakers
Los Lobos - Entertainers
Zack Thomas - Dolphins


----------



## walle (Mar 11, 2010)

For me, sticking to the title of the post, no one worth mentioning.

I will however, some day, shake hands with Michael Jordon.  He may be in a wheel chair, but I will do it!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Mar 11, 2010)

That was sweet Mossy. LOL. And in them windows, if look at them just right in the sun, you'll see the infamous "Blue Screen of Death."

Who have I met or who would I like to meet? Hmmm.  I know none of you guys wouldn't know any of these people but I would like to meet these: 
Rush (mostly Neil Peart)
Yes (Allan White)
The Who
Led Zep
Pink Floyd (Especially Nick Mason)
Frank Zappa
Neil Young
ZZ Top
Santana
Eagles
The list goes on... Hey, you asked. LOL

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 11, 2010)

Now I have meet some really cool folks Like:
Jerry.......Pineywoods
Laruel......Sumosmoke
Mike.........Jax Gator
Dawn.......Irishtebear
Brian........Groupher Sandwich
Chris........SC Patterson
Now theses are some really famous people that I have actually met and even broke bread with.


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 11, 2010)

just a few people:
RICHARD PETTY
RUSTY WALLACE
RICKY CRAVEN


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pope John Paul 11*, Oct 1979 is about the highest that I can go. I had my Boy Scout Troop, there to see his visit. I did not get hand to hand but was face to face. I do not remember the spoken words exactly but to summerize, he praised me seeing my BSA uniform on and about helping with youth. It was very, very short.


----------



## iluvribs (Mar 13, 2010)

ate dinner with Jamie Johnson and his band, David Allen Coe and his son, meet John Anderson, Last weekend Arnold Swartzenegger and Slyvester Stallon was 15  feet from us at Easton mall with an entrourage of security, Jason Michael Carroll, Keith Anderson, And I will say this...John Anderson is the most polite and nicest person i have ever met in my life, just a very down to earth gentleman.


----------



## chainsaw (Mar 13, 2010)

Did a MABEX on the USS Saipan in 1983 at Camp LeJune, and the Commandant Marine Corps sat at our table before we helo-assaulted the beach. CMC PX Kelly.


----------



## eman (Mar 13, 2010)

Having a friend that owns a concert hall has had benifits.
 Met garth brooks before he was a house hold name. george jones after he was past his prime . Jimmy buffet at an impromptu jam session holiday inn boluxi miss. arron neville, lee ann rimes and many of the younger country stars. 
 Met Dale sr and Jr. when Jr was a kid.
 And the most important person i've ever met is my lovely wife.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

I sub-contracted for Sears doing hvac, and I installed a new furnace for Nathan Vasher a Chicago Bear, while I was there, Tank Johnson came over, a former Bear, both guys were nice as hell, Vasher signed a football and a hat for my boys. Then I was in a golf store, and met Da Coach Mike Ditka, a very nice guy. And I met some guy from the biggest loser.


----------



## dribron (May 3, 2010)

When Clint Eastwood still owned the hogs breath in Carmel Ca, I worked for him as a grill cook, and met him a few times. Jhon Travolta and his wife came in once and ask to meet the person who cooked their meal, which was me.. so that was pretty exciting. Also one time John Smolts of the Atlanta Braves came in.


----------



## scubadoo97 (May 4, 2010)

About 18 yrs ago we were in NYC with my cousin and his wife.  We had just finished eating at the Carnegie Deli and were at the front register to pay when in walks Richard Lewis.  He's drunk as a shunk and is cussing up a storm.  F this and F that...bitching that his picture is not on the wall.  My cousin who is a big in your face kinda guy, puts his arm around Richards shoulder and says "Hey isn't that you-Barry Manilow"  After which Richard commented with F-Y- and then ranted on. The guy at the register was on the floor laughing his head off.  He thanked  after Richard stormed out, saying the guy was a PIA.  We still get a good laugh out of that encounter.


----------



## fng (May 4, 2010)

I have met a ton from entertainers to racecar drivers...my great uncle is dusty hill the bass player for zz top


----------



## jirodriguez (May 4, 2010)

Here's one for the Islander's.... my uncle is Cecilio from Cecilio and Kapono. Ask just about anybody from Hawaii or Guam if they grew up listening to C&K, they know them.


----------



## craiger (May 4, 2010)

When i was a kid shook hands with John Wayne.  He was a big man!


----------



## stewntexas (May 4, 2010)

Spent a few years in USMC security.

Premier Kruschev w/ Ike at Camp David, Dec., 1960
ALL the Kennedys, Camp David,White House, Hyanasport (sp), wherever they were.  Carolyn once sat on my lap (6 yrs old)
Prime Minister Nehru, Blair House, DC
LBJ, White House

A few more.  Opted out after a year w/HMX1, back to college to work on a degree.


----------



## keg_0069 (May 4, 2010)

Sterling Marlin (Nascar) and Tony Brown (plays for the Titans)

I met them at my work.


----------



## keg_0069 (May 4, 2010)

My dad met Bill Dance at a truck stop and they talked perch fishing for a few hours until my dad had to go. Bill took off his hat and autographed it for him. That was around 1988.


----------



## allen (May 5, 2010)

O.K. I am into country, and so was my Mom, When I was a little tyke, I saw Kathy Matya (sp) George Jones,Tammie Wynett, Porter Wagner who I did get to see,and met in person, HELL of a nice guy, and his partner Dolly Parton, who I did get to say a few words to her, she smiled and said Hi and Thanks, That's it for me, until later


----------



## cecil (May 5, 2010)

In 1981 I was on the staff of the National Boy Scout Jamboree at Ft. A.P. Hill, Virginia I met the King of Sweden.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jun 14, 2010)

Ati, Boy to the BSA!!

 


Cecil said:


> In 1981 I was on the staff of the National Boy Scout Jamboree at Ft. A.P. Hill, Virginia I met the King of Sweden.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 14, 2010)

Every player for the Redskins in the 80s and 90s (my aunt was in charge of their housing/local relations for training camp).  My grandfather coached Sid Bream in Little League with Sid Bream so I've hung out with him a lot (his family still lives in the area).  Also a bunch of random soccer and hockey players.  Oh also Mario and Michael Andretti.  I dated a girl who's father was best friends with Mario so we were together a lot at races (in the pits) and at picnics.  Italian picnics are so different from where I grew-up.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 14, 2010)

Cecil said:


> In 1981 I was on the staff of the National Boy Scout Jamboree at Ft. A.P. Hill, Virginia I met the King of Sweden.


Eagle Scout here.  I was at one of the Jamborees but I can't remember the year.


----------



## flyweed (Jun 14, 2010)

oooh ooh oohh..I'll play.  I am an Arts Director for a performing facility.

I also am a licensed pyrotechnician for both outdoor fireworks and indoor proximate pyro.

I have met and/or hung out with:

Ronald Regan

Bob Dole

Korn (the band)

Weird Al Yankovic

Burl Ives

Bob Hope

Martina McBride

Faith Hill ( pre Tim McGraw)

Scotty (from original star trek..can't remember his real name)

Christina Aguilera

Black eyed peas

Melissa Joan Hart (sabrina the teenage witch)

Shania Twain

Hulk Hogan

Regis Philbin

Kristin Chenowith

I could probably name more if I thought hard.

Dan


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 14, 2010)

never worked for any of the jobs you guys have to meet people, but here goes....it was 1971 or 72 when i was 10/11 years old....we were staying at the ramada inn on route 18 in east brunswick N.J. when all the "BIG" named funny car and top fuel drivers were on there way to englishtown raceway....got to sit in a lot of dragsters and funny cars, shook hands and got autographs of them all....meet and shook hands with george mcgovern when he was running for president back in the 70's....met peter tork from the monkeys at the shatterbox after he was done when his band was done with there performance and the bouncer introduced us to him, talked for bout an hour....seen steven tyler from aerosmith after a concert at a dinner up the road where they played, got his autograph and shook his hand there....more but there names slip my mind at the time....thinking back with this thread, pretty darn cool...........bob

....


----------



## newflame (Jun 16, 2010)

I was deployed to iraq twice, and we worked security at the gate for a period of time, I got to meet all of the V.I.P.s that came through, Bo Jackson, Arnold Swartzengwhatever, bruce willis, the redskins cheerleaders, tom green, henry rollins, kid rock, carrie underwood, charlie daniels, chuck norris, and once when I was little I saw Charles barkley in a grocery store in phoenix and said hello to him.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 16, 2010)

Sylvester Stallone at High school I think it was '78 or '79, he was filming one of the Rocky's. I was either a freshman or sophmore.

They had a limo at one end of the school as a decoy as he was leaving the school at the other end, we got wind of it and I got to shake his hand as he was getting into the limo, he got the crowd pretty fired up.

Funny Note, The principle at the Time of his visit was either the dean of men or the principle when he went to school there, and he ate his words on stage (Addressing the seniors) retracting his comment  "of Least Likely to Succeed" all in jest of course. what a day I cut all my classes that day but was still at school the entire day, we were running around like crazy people..well that's how I remembered it anyway.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 12, 2010)

Arnold Palmer. The absolute definition of a mans man. I worked at a country club in high school. Palmer was there for a pro am. I was picking the driving range and was almost finished when I noticed someone hitting balls. I was ticked off because the range was closed and started driving the picker towards the tee to run the man off my damn range! As I got closer I realized it was Arnold Palmer and my rage faded away. I got out of the cart, introduced myself and proceeded to watch him hit balls. He asked me if it was ok for him to be out there and of course I said yes. The man was so nice, he talked to me like I was his best friend, not a bit of arrogance. It was a great experience.


----------



## rdknb (Nov 12, 2010)

Doc Severinson

Bob Hope

Peal Bailey


----------



## ellymae (Nov 13, 2010)

Ran into Dick Vermeil at the local butcher shop.


----------



## umrjake57 (Nov 13, 2010)

1.  I received communion from Pope John Paul II in high school

2.  I was forced to meet Loretta Lyn (country singer) while I was working at a Walmart that she was doing an appearance at.  I hate Country Music

3.  I grew up in the same neighborhood as John Goodman, use to see him all the time.


----------

